# how long after FF maggots pupate do they hatch into flies??



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

anyone know..... I have two cultures that are in the pupae stage and I dont want to buy more flies if Im only going to have a day or two before they develop into flies..... my other cultures crashed due to Mite infestation.
I cultured Fruit flies in science class 7th grade (37 years ago !!!) but cant remember how long it took........
thanks
Larry


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That depends if you're culturing hydei or melanogaster. Hydei typically hatch out at about 21 days (2-3 days after pupae are visible), while melanogaster typically hatch out at about 14 days (2-3 days after pupae are visible). If you keep them much cooler than 78F, the times will be longer. Here's some handy graphics I made on fruit fly life cycles:


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks Zach,
ive been culturing them for 3-4 months now and had my first real crash. been feeding springtails and smaller quanities of flies..
LarryLee


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

If you can get your hands on some bean and or flour beetles they make SUPERB backup feeders for just this type of "random FF crash" situation. Especially the flour beetles, I leave my cultures alone for months without issue. Bean beetles are more prolific but you need to occasionally add more beans / empty the old ones and they are a "boom or bust" kinda bug.


----------

